# Canon iP4500 On Airport



## Tegansdad (Jan 11, 2008)

Please help ...

I have just installed Leopard on MB Pro 17, I have two Airports connected together, one with internet, the other with printer in.

Bought new printer Canon Pixma iP4500, plugged into Airport but cannot get the thing to work. Printer driver on disc supplied did not seem to install (was not visible in printer list), and I may be setting it up wrong. 

Downloaded several drivers from Canon, finally found one that seems to fit the bill and is recognised.

When adding printer now, mac can see printer (but not in Apple talk), and 'adds' the printer. 

Printer does not work .... HELP !


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2008)

Did you first plug the printer straight into your Mac first and set it up? I ask because I had to do this with my Canon iP5200 to get it work wireless.


----------



## Tegansdad (Jan 12, 2008)

I did not do this, but I will try it now and report back if it works ...

Thanks


----------



## Tegansdad (Jan 12, 2008)

I did what you said, printer worked ok when connected direct to the mac but when plugged back into airport it wont work.

It seems to find the printer and set it up with the same driver as just worked in hardwire mode but when sending prints I get this error code ;

"Error Number : 306 A communication error has occurred. Make sure that the printer is plugged in, powered-on, and properly connected to your computer. Then try printing again."

Obviously it is all connected ok, I have checked and rechecked that. I do have one query though ...

In "Mac OSX The Missing Manual" it suggests vaguely that I should select Apple Talk when adding the printer when it is connected via the airport. If I select apple talk it does not see the printer, it does though see it in the default tab, is this important ?

Thanks again for any suggestions ...


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2008)

Make sure that in both Airports to turn off the block UDP traffic (in the Airport Firewall). Printing need UDP and see if it works.


----------



## Tegansdad (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi again

I have been through airport utility for both airports and cannot find a setting for "block UDP". Both of my airports are the older dome shaped models if this makes any difference, and I have had a printer on it in the past.

I shall keep searching for the block UDP setting, thanks for being out there and trying to resolve my problems ...

I just know this is going to be something really simple but it certainly doesn't feel like it at the moment ...


----------



## Tegansdad (Jan 12, 2008)

The error code / message is;

"Error Number : 306 A communication error has occurred. Make sure that the printer is plugged in, powered-on, and properly connected to your computer. Then try printing again."

This happens about 3 or 4 seconds after I send something to be printed.

Cheers again

Jamie


----------



## affranca (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello!

I had an similar "error 306" with my Canon IP1300. After looking for some light on the matter over the web, I ended up here. And after reading this topic I concluded that the problem was with the Airport (and definetely NOT with the printer).

First, my configuration:

I have two iMacs wirellesly connected to an Airport Extreme which also has an ethernet cable direct to my PC. My Canon ip3000 is connected to the Airport Extreme via USB.

I used to print without problems with all 3 machines UNTIL I config an extra Airport Express (that's the one with iTunes support) to extend my network. After I set the Airport Express up to "Extend my network", the configuration of my Airport Extreme changed from "Create a wireless network" to "Participate in a WDS network". And, after that, the ip1300 stopped printing completely.

So, the Airport Express was the villain.

Since I didn't really need the Airport Express after all (I was configuring it to put it in my office, so I could use it with the iTunes support), I just change the settings of my Airport Extreme back to "Create a wireless network" and the ip1300 was back to work!

So, in resume:

Check your airport settings using Airport Utility (if you don't have it just download it from Apple) and look for "Wireless Mode";

Make sure is set to "Create a wireless network".

And that's it. I don't know if it will solve your problem, but it did resolve mine.

;-D

A.


----------



## jonjp (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi,

I have the same problem (error 306 with a Canon printer). But I have had this problem for a couple of years now (_before_ i got an Airport Express, and _before_ Leopard). The problem only happens when printing via wireless (direct cable is OK) and it is intermittent - usually half way through a job. 

It's doing it right now - I would love to fix it 

Jon


----------



## bobdaly (Sep 9, 2008)

If you are still having the 306 error, try the Apple Support article at <http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1253>.  The "Reset the Printing System" worked for me.

Bob


----------

